# Whirring noise after starting engine



## vjrrao (Jun 1, 2008)

Wish you all a Happy New Year!

In the past couple of days, I noticed a loud whirring noise from the front right (passenger side) of the car behind the bumper. It lasts for about 20-30 secs and stops. It's almost like as if a pump was running.

Any ideas on what could be going on and what I am going to have to deal with?

Thanks!


----------



## mrbenyong (Jan 2, 2009)

i had a whrring sound before (sounded like a supercharger LOL)

for my 735il it was the actuator belt or something like that... i cant exactly remember. after they replaced it, no more whiring sounds.

i also had a squekish whiring sound (like a pump out of gas). that was a part at the gasket that needed replacing. 

ask your dealer to look into these areas.

hope it helps


----------



## mandrews1119 (Jan 13, 2008)

No one can do a diagnosis without hands on. No matter what the issue, and believe me, there could be several different things tha cause the noise, you need to have it seen by two separate technicians and determine the real problem. THEN you can go about the repair in the most cost effective ways possible. Try to refrain from hit and miss according to someone who isn't looking at your car.


----------



## TerryY (Jul 20, 2003)

Something like this maybe? http://www.bimmerboard.com/forums/posts/57582


----------



## mandrews1119 (Jan 13, 2008)

vjrrao,
New question: have you noticed any effect on the engine or car performance? Have you had the sounds checked out yet?


----------



## vjrrao (Jun 1, 2008)

Terry, this is exactly it! Thanks!


----------

